
Show HN: UXtweak – online user testing platform - TadeUX
https://www.uxtweak.com/
======
slowmotarget
Hey there, congratulations for the launch. I just wanted to give a quick hint
that bothered us a lot. I see in this screen
([https://www.uxtweak.com/statics/overview/rpl-
record.png](https://www.uxtweak.com/statics/overview/rpl-record.png)) that you
provide a script tag with data attributes. Don't do that! You'll notice that a
lot of your potential users are using a tag manager like GoogleTagManager.
Those platform rewrite JS on the fly and do not take these attributes into
account. Good luck!

------
catalystic
Very interesting idea! I like the approach but have concerns around the time
spent to understand the constraints and perform the task. It doesn't look like
the masses may opt for it as it may distract them from their own task, but if
they opt in the quality of feedback being provided back will be very high!

